# Orange Beach Sat,



## Letts GO (Aug 15, 2012)

Fishing out of Orange beach Sat, going for Amber-jack -grouper
Have room for 3, 28 foot twin engine center console,
Reply for details.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*OB*

where you headed the edge or you got some spots


----------



## Letts GO (Aug 15, 2012)

Not going to the Edge


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

How far you headed


----------



## Letts GO (Aug 15, 2012)

Sent PM


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

what kind of boat and where you goin out of?


----------

